# Panamaniaan Pollera



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Chuck and Connie and family went to a celebration today.
here are some photos of costumes - they are stunning, and the people beautiful

First is what I call a living doll, then an adult version, and in the last will be some girls in calico patchwork country style Pollera.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would have loved to be there to see all this up close and in person.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.thebalboainn.com/about-panama/panama-cultural/la-pollera-panamas-national-dress/



> The experts agree that the ground cloth must be white and the 12 yards of material required can be fine linen, cambric or voile. The motifs may be formed by birds, flowers, fruit, vines, garlands or native designs. The height of elegance is achieved when these designs are executed in âtalco en sombraâ which is hand-sewn appliquÃ©; however, they can be also created in cross stitch or embroidery. The cost of the gala costumes runs into hundreds and sometimes, thousands of dollars, depending on the hand work involved.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

that little one is precious. all the goodies on her head is amazing. lots of white, wouldn't want to sit down anywhere.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Fabulous costumes and head pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------

